# 4 door crew cab construction van



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

4 door crew cab construction van
How many contractors would like to see a 4 door crew cab construction van sold by the big 3
My question is why do we not have these in our market? Does a 4 door crew cab van make sense?


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Not sure there would be a huge market. Although about half of the guys that answer my ads do not have cars. Picking up and dropping off thew hole crew would be a long day.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I started my business in a truck, switched to a van for on hand tool convenience and tool safety, considering switching to a crew cab. I’ll be honest and say I have had a guy or two in the back In some cases, don’t like doing it. I own two enclosed trailers but don’t like towing unless I have too. A 4 door van would help me out a lot


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I have seen a few vans with a bench seat inside the slider and then the bulkhead behind it with storage accessed only from the rear doors. So seating for 5 and all the tools. They were used by framing crews.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

Ford calls it a crew van. I think it is available in the Transit.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I guess I could see you wanting to do everything with the brand name but when you can get a crew cab with a enclosed work body bed.


http://www.htbi.net/workmasterbody.html

Lots of options out there.


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

I run my air compressor behind the bulkhead i have just enough room to pass to get my tools, add a bench to the mix and side door becomes useless


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

The Promaster by Dodge is called a Fiat Ducato in the UK, And it can be ordered with the second row seat its called a crew van


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

If ford moved the slider/doors down a tad i might just might have enough room to pass


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

sunkist said:


> The Promaster by Dodge is called a Fiat Ducato in the UK, And it can be ordered with the second row seat its called a crew van


Thats what i need!


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

The transit can come with the scond row seat also in the uk its called a double cab in van, And you can get Rwd, Awd, Fwd.


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

festerized said:


> Thats what i need!


You can get the front seats to swivel also, Put a table in the middle and play poker till the rain stops :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized (May 19, 2007)

available in the US?


----------



## sunkist (Apr 27, 2012)

festerized said:


> available in the US?


Not as far i know, There's a good chance Ford may offer it in the future,


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

festerized said:


> available in the US?


Sprinter makes a crew van. With sliders both sides. I think it can seat 7 with the jump seat between 2 front seats


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

The Ford e series can be ordered with second row seating. I would like to see a crew van become more popular


----------

